# Need a new Dutch Oven



## erehweslefox (Jul 9, 2016)

So I've done mainly backpacking, or parks with no open fire available for the past two years, unfortunately. As such I just realized that my dutch oven probably got left in Tulsa in the last move (loaned it out to someone, as is my wont). Anyone know of a good sale, inexpensive dutch oven, or have one you want to unload? Going on a big car camping trip, Chincoteague Island, end of the month. 

Anyway, I thought I'd post here, before I started to look on Craig's List. You got one, and I'll give you a fair price, and pick it up or pay for shipping (depending on where you are).

TBS


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2016)

Are you looking for cast iron for campfire cooking?  With or without feet?


----------



## Addie (Jul 9, 2016)

If no luck here, start hitting the second hand, Salvation Army and Goodwill Stores.


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 9, 2016)

Campfire, don't care if it has feet. 

Yeah hit up the second hands this morning, no luck.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd look at Lodge.  They have good CI cookware at reasonable prices.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 9, 2016)

Lodge is fine, but best to get it ceramic-coated, so you can also make slow and/or acidic dishes.

The very cheap Chinese clones of Le Creuset (available at Target and suchlike) work very well. They are less durable and less pretty than Le Creuset, but perhaps those are also good reasons to use them for camping.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2016)

Never heard of using enameled CI on/over a campfire. plus I would never buy any CI of any kind made in China. Remember "Chinese Junk" doesn't just refer to a boat anymore.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 9, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Never heard of using enameled CI on/over a campfire. plus I would never buy any CI of any kind made in China. Remember "Chinese Junk" doesn't just refer to a boat anymore.



My 6 quart enameled dutch oven is made in China, and it's been going strong for 10 years with regular use.  Since it cost about 1/5 what a similar Le Creuset would be, if I had to buy 2 more over the next 20 years (and I see no reason why that should be), I'd still be ahead of the game.  My 9 quart oval one was marketed under Mario Batali's signature, and it cost more than 3 times what the smaller one did, but it doesn't say where it's from.  Both have done everything I've asked of them, and done it well.

To the OP: Lodge makes some very good non-enameled ones that are preseasoned.  My stovetop grill/griddle is a Lodge and I love it.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 9, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> My 6 quart enameled dutch oven is made in China, and it's been going strong for 10 years with regular use.  Since it cost about 1/5 what a similar Le Creuset would be, if I had to buy 2 more over the next 20 years (and I see no reason why that should be), I'd still be ahead of the game.  My 9 quart oval one was marketed under Mario Batali's signature, and it cost more than 3 times what the smaller one did, but it doesn't say where it's from.  Both have done everything I've asked of them, and done it well.
> 
> To the OP: Lodge makes some very good non-enameled ones that are preseasoned.  My stovetop grill/griddle is a Lodge and I love it.



Glad you're happy with the Chinese products, but I'll stay away.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 9, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> My 6 quart enameled dutch oven is made in China, and it's been going strong for 10 years with regular use.  Since it cost about 1/5 what a similar Le Creuset would be, if I had to buy 2 more over the next 20 years (and I see no reason why that should be), I'd still be ahead of the game. .



That is obviously a very good answer  I do have one genuine Le Creuset. It cost me $400 on sale, with no buyer's regret. It's almost unknown in America, and called a Doufeu.  Here it is on Amazon, but they have limited availability.

One of its tricks is that it is so well-machined that steam escape is zero. If you've ever made one of those recipes that call for sealing the pot with flour paste, the Doufeu takes complete care of that mess. Its other trick is in its name, which my limited French translates to "douse-fire." Which is exactly what it does: there's a deep indentation in the lid to hold ice, so that the steam immediately liquefies and drips back down onto the food. (Being a complete cooking fool, I've taken to filling the lid with water and freezing all of it.)

That allows the cookbook it comes with to contain seemingly-impossible recipes. One for Poulet aux Olives calls for 2 tbs white wine and the juice of one lemon, NO OTHER FLUID. I had to grit my teeth the first time I tried it, because of course you cannot open it, but the result was eye-opening.

I've translated its lack of need for fluid into my Asian recipes, to great effect.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 9, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> So I've done mainly backpacking, or parks with no open fire available for the past two years, unfortunately. As such I just realized that my dutch oven probably got left in Tulsa in the last move (loaned it out to someone, as is my wont). Anyone know of a good sale, inexpensive dutch oven, or have one you want to unload? Going on a big car camping trip, Chincoteague Island, end of the month.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd post here, before I started to look on Craig's List. You got one, and I'll give you a fair price, and pick it up or pay for shipping (depending on where you are).
> 
> TBS


 
Hi erehweslefox, sounds like your best bet is to start checking Craig's List.  
I've never heard of the Chincoteague Islands, so had to look it up.  Looks like a *beautiful *area! Have a great time - hope to see pics when you return.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 9, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I've never heard of the Chincoteague Islands, so had to look it up.  Looks like a *beautiful *area! Have a great time - hope to see pics when you return.



(Going way off-topic, so please don't respond, but...) The Chincoteague Islands are a magical place, the native horses amazing, but pick your time to go, because they're usually buried in tourists.


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 9, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> but pick your time to go, because they're usually buried in tourists.



We're going to be right in the middle of tourist tourist, as we are going down for the Pony Swim, but I do have a tent campsite reserved well away from the madding crowd, and we are gonna park the car, have bikes, kayaks, and hiking boots to get around. 

I want a Lodge, given the other costs I don't want to lay out $80, which is reasonable for new, so I'm hoping to find a new one that isn't that beat up. Cast iron is pretty indestructible, so as long as it isn't cracked, I can re season it easy peasy. 

I have an enameled home dutch oven, but I'm not sure how well it would fare in the fire. I like to fill 'em and bury 'em. Sometimes when I'm precocious for cakes, I'll fill a biscuit tin full of hot coals coals and throw it in with the dough, makes a nice pound cake. 

Looking for a beat up rusted old cast iron dutchie, can wire brush the heck out of it, got a friend that will let me use a kiln, oil it up bake it, and repeat until it is back in good shape. 

Now I know it will never be a crouset, but perfect for camp. 

TBS


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 10, 2016)

I see 5 quart Lodge dutch ovens both with and without legs on Amazon for under $50.  THIS one without legs is pre seasoned and just $36.


----------



## Addie (Jul 10, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Glad you're happy with the Chinese products, but I'll stay away.



I am with you Craig. My first feeling is "Buy America." After that it is the quality of the product I would question. I don't trust any item made in China.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 10, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> I have an enameled home dutch oven, but I'm not sure how well it would fare in the fire. I like to fill 'em and bury 'em.



No worries there: any decent enamelled cast iron like the Lodge will take that kind of use, maybe with some discoloured spots, but I look upon those as well-fought campaign badges. Do you do the mess with flour-paste to seal it?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 10, 2016)

Addie said:


> I am with you Craig. My first feeling is "Buy America." After that it is the quality of the product I would question. I don't trust any item made in China.



Unless it is made in France like Le Creuset.


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 10, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> No worries there: any decent enamelled cast iron like the Lodge will take that kind of use, maybe with some discoloured spots, but I look upon those as well-fought campaign badges. Do you do the mess with flour-paste to seal it?


Lodge recommends not doing this.  On Lodge's use and care page for enameled cast iron cookware they state "*Do not use in microwave ovens, on outdoor grills or over campfires*".

https://www.lodgemfg.com/use-and-care/Enameled-Cast-Iron-Use-and-Care.asp

Do you have any actual experience using enameled cast iron over a campfire?


----------



## Addie (Jul 10, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Unless it is made in France like Le Creuset.



True.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 10, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Lodge recommends not doing this.  On Lodge's use and care page for enameled cast iron cookware they state "*Do not use in microwave ovens, on outdoor grills or over campfires*".
> 
> https://www.lodgemfg.com/use-and-care/Enameled-Cast-Iron-Use-and-Care.asp
> 
> Do you have any actual experience using enameled cast iron over a campfire?



Thanks for the link, but their campfire warning confuses me. Didn't Lodge get its start over campfires? I can't imagine why they would consider that harsh useage. But I thought we were talking about burying the pot in embers and covering it like a clambake for an all-day slow-cook. That is harsh treatment, but I believe it was invented by American pioneers headed west, using Lodge cookware. The one time I tried it (on a magical schooner trip around the Maine islands), it worked really well.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Thanks for the link, but their campfire warning confuses me. Didn't Lodge get its start over campfires? I can't imagine why they would consider that harsh useage. But I thought we were talking about burying the pot in embers and covering it like a clambake for an all-day slow-cook. That is harsh treatment, but it was also invented by American pioneers headed west, using Lodge cookware. The one time I tried it (on a magical schooner trip around the Maine islands), it worked really well.




The warning is for enameled cast iron, not plain cast iron.  Plain cast iron should have no problem in or over campfires.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi erehweslefox, sounds like your best bet is to start checking Craig's List.
> I've never heard of the Chincoteague Islands, so had to look it up.  Looks like a *beautiful *area! Have a great time - hope to see pics when you return.



YOU'VE NEVER READ "MISTY OF CHINCOTEAGUE"???? OMG, Cheryl. You absolutely must. Or see the movie. btw, Chincoteague is one island.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks GG - I *did* read it back when I was a very young girl - I KNEW that name sounded familiar way in the back of my mind!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2016)

Sam's club had one on sale recently. Party nice one too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Lodge is fine, but best to get it ceramic-coated, so you can also make slow and/or acidic dishes.
> .


 

No!

You never want to put ceramic coated cast iron in a campfire.


----------



## Addie (Jul 11, 2016)

jennyema said:


> No!
> 
> You never want to put ceramic coated cast iron in a campfire.



Ditto to what Jennyma said. 

Lodge knows what they are talking about since it is their product. You can bet that they put their products through every test possible. Including using it over or even in a campfire. 

When in doubt, always go to the site of the maker.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 11, 2016)

*erehweslefox* (we have to find you a short nickname...), you might want to consider this beauty I found at the Lodge website. The main downside is if you will be using this for backpack hiking the weight could really slow you down. However, the lid to the pot will double as a skillet, as long as you have something you can use to grab the ear handles out of the fire.
https://www.lodgemfg.com/dutch-ovens/5-quart-cast-iron-double-dutch-oven.asp

On the other hand, the camp oven does have the lid that allows you to heap hot coals on top of the lid to give yourself surround heat.
https://www.lodgemfg.com/prodcat/camp-ovens-and-grills.asp

You could always go with both of them - His and Hers models.  runs away...


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 11, 2016)

Addie said:


> Ditto to what Jennyma said.
> 
> Lodge knows what they are talking about since it is their product. You can bet that they put their products through every test possible. Including using it over or even in a campfire.
> 
> When in doubt, always go to the site of the maker.



Well, yes ... but after several cookups on a camp fire, a couple of bouts buried in fire embers all day, and about 20 years of other use, my cheap Chinese Dutch oven is still going strong, sporting only a couple of discoloured spots.

The main problem I find with the Chinese ones are slightly poor fit of the lid, and the rim exposes raw metal, whereas Lodge and Le Creuset coat it with black ceramic.


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 12, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *erehweslefox* (we have to find you a short nickname...), you might want to consider this beauty I found at the Lodge website. The main downside is if you will be using this for backpack hiking the weight could really slow you down. However, the lid to the pot will double as a skillet, as long as you have something you can use to grab the ear handles out of the fire.
> https://www.lodgemfg.com/dutch-ovens/5-quart-cast-iron-double-dutch-oven.asp
> 
> On the other hand, the camp oven does have the lid that allows you to heap hot coals on top of the lid to give yourself surround heat.
> ...



Fox works fine, CG. They say erehwesle is just elsewhere backwards. My given name is Todd, which is Latin for, well, Fox. 

Yeah I'm thinking just getting a Lodge. It is a bit more outlay than is in the budget, but I am at a stage in my life where I'm not losing camping gear any more, whether through loaning it out to Irresponsible People and not getting it back, or Sudden Inexplicable Moves to random parts of the country, I'm married, and all now, and I think those days are behind me, so I might as well go for quality, right?

Beloved Wife got me a Lodge skillet for Xmas one year past, and that thing is excellent. I've got it seasoned now to a fare-thee-well and some. I can even cook tomatoes in it, and it just laughs at me and cooks them. HA it says, you were told not to cook acidic foods in cast iron? You are quite silly. If a nuclear bomb ever detonates, I am hiding behind the Lodge skillet. And probably pan frying some peppers immediately thereafter.

And this dutch oven is for car camping, not backpacking. I've heard tell there are aluminum models for such, but I don't hold with it. A dutch oven should be cast iron. When we go out in the woods with backpacks, I totally have this thing where I use a propane stove to heat up a flat rock, trust me it rocks (that is my one pun for the day)

Cheers,

TBS


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 12, 2016)

Then you can't go wrong with Lodge. Our daughter is a co-leader for a Girl Scout troop. They are still shoving the same Dutch oven and sskillets into the fire now that their troop leader bought used when she started her troop in 1985.


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 12, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our daughter is a co-leader for a Girl Scout troop.



Cheers to your daughter! I have a lot of respect for the Scouts, particularly anyone that leads a troop, Eagle Scout myself. If she has a Girl Scout troop that is doing outdoor cooking, with a Lodge oven, they have my respect. We are working to get to a place where we can have kids. I hope they will be involved in scouting. Well, I can do that, by getting involved myself right?

If your daughter wants the troop 24 backpacking cookbook, I think I have it as a PDF. 

I love cooking, but I learned it as a boy scout camping. It turns out that Beloved Wife, well, can't be trusted in the kitchen to boil water. Most of my recipes are Scout recipes, In that I could do them on a campfire. 

I've branched off from that, and gotten good at some things like baking, but I am in my soul a campfire cook, making something edible to fuel us up so we can go back out into the world...

Cheers,
TBS


----------

